# 97 Tacoma plow questions



## jasonlwelch (Sep 20, 2006)

Hi all,

First off, I know nothing about plows or plowing. I am buying a house with a 450 foot driveway (all straight and flat with space to push on both sides) and that to me spells "get a plow". I have done a few seasons of heavy off-roading in a built jeep, so I understand gearing
and how NOT to beat the crap out of your vehicle. 

I have a 97 Tacoma 4cyl 4x4 that I need to put a plow on. I have been offered an old 6' Meyer that was off a Jeep for $250. I have a stick welder, so I can cut and splice if that helps. 

If I were to get the $250 plow, what do I need, and how much should I spend? Is there a do it yourself cheap way? This is only going to be used at our house, I do not expect to go anywhere with the plow. Do I have to get a meyer frame to fit my truck? Or are there generic ones that may fit? 

Thanks in advance,
Jason in NH


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

Bad idea

Look for a plow for the tacoma. 

Check ebay and the bargain news. Lost of plows for around $800-1000 that will bolt right up and plug right in.


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

$2200 for a mint 6.8" fisher LD off a 03 tacoma. Complete. Should fit right on your truck.


----------



## Averysdad (Aug 27, 2005)

I've got a Fisher LD complete with mounts I'm thinking about selling. It's in very good shape. And I live in Kittery, Maine. Let me know if you want to make a deal.

[email protected]


----------



## jasonlwelch (Sep 20, 2006)

Thanks everyone for the input. Next question......

What years/size tacoma will have the correct pusher plates for my 96 4 Cylinder truck? (I incorrectly wrote 97 in my previous post). 

I found a nice setup off of a 2000 tacoma in the next town over, but I am not sure if the pusher plates will fit my truck. -Jason


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

Tacomas were the same in terms of Frame from 95-04


----------

